# Vexilar question



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im really thinkin about gettin a Vexilar and would like to know what you guys think of them and which one is the best one/or the most pop. and why. Thank you


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

PS i fish smaller lakes mostley and Devils only a few times.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Go look back in the archives and you will find lots of information. There will be debate about this subject forever. If you go by popularity, which usually mirrors quality/performance, go with the Vexilar FL-18, the increased sensitivity is worth it no matter what those still holding on to their FL-8's have to say.

Being able to tell the difference between an inch and 6 inches is sometimes a big deal!!!

It doesn't matter if you fish smaller lakes or only Devils Lake a few times...buying crap is crap no matter where or how many times you use it...don't short yourself. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I like the FL-8 that I have. I guess I'll move up to the 18 when I get around to it. I've never used the 18, only seen them used. But "more is better" so go with the 18. Can't comment on the Marcum line as I've never even seen one used, or the Lowrance X67c Ice Machine.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

What is the diff. between the FL-18 Ultra pack and the FL-18 Pro Pack II


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

So the only differences is the style of case they come in. If you buy an Ultra pack it has external charging posts so you don't have to open the battery compartment, master on/off switch to kill the power to the unit completely, a spot for the transducer to sit, and a spot on the handle for the transducer float to sit in.

http://www.vexilar.com/products/ice_packs.html

http://www.vexilar.com/products/images/ ... a_pack.jpg

Those links pretty much show the differences, but the units themseslves will be the same and funciton just the same.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

so its the FL18 hands down then, im hopin to pick one up on friday so.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Check out the marcum lx-3's too!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I want to thank all of the help you guys gave me i did in fact pick up the FL-18 and LOVE IT its like a video game my buddy was using the FL-8 and I didn't care for it after using mine the zoom mode is wonderful it really really help with the fish on the bottom. i hooked up with more fish today then i have ever in one day out ice-fishin. Thank you again.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I used to love my FL-8 as well....until I switched to the FL-18. I could never go back, the zoom feature and the separation ability is worth its weight in gold.


----------

